# Loader problem



## 11 James Dean (Mar 26, 2021)

I was told there is a extra filter on the Great Bend 760 loader. Can anyone tell me where it might be located


----------



## Grandpasghost (Mar 22, 2021)

Been a while since I’ve used a great bend but I don’t think there is unless someone added a return filter somewhere on the system. The one we had on our case at the ranch used the tractor’s system. Trace lines to be sure because people add things all the time. Now on my old Ford 730 loader the frame is the oil tank and the suction filter is in the left pillar and the return is on the right one. Makes telling interns to check the hydraulics on the loader fun.


----------



## 11 James Dean (Mar 26, 2021)

Ok thank you! I have traced all lines and found nothing. The Hydraulic on the loader are real slow and no power, but the 3 point works fine. We had a mechanic look at it, he said the loader has a independent filter. I guess I'll just have to get him to show me where it's at


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

What tractor do you have this loader mounted on?? I presume that you are using the tractor's hydraulics?? Many of the old tractors have only 4-5 gpm hydraulic capability. Makes for a slow loader, while lift works OK, because the system was designed for the lift.


----------



## 11 James Dean (Mar 26, 2021)

BigT said:


> What tractor do you have this loader mounted on?? I presume that you are using the tractor's hydraulics?? Many of the old tractors have only 4-5 gpm hydraulic capability. Makes for a slow loader, while lift works OK, because the system was designed for the lift.


It is a International 3688 the guy that was running it told me the loader used to work fine. Now you have to rev the motor all the way up to even get loader to move


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

It may be your hydraulic pump is shot, or maybe the piston seals are gone in your lift cylinders?? Or maybe your loader control valve is bypassing fluid??


----------



## 11 James Dean (Mar 26, 2021)

BigT said:


> It may be your hydraulic pump is shot, or maybe the piston seals are gone in your lift cylinders?? Or maybe your loader control valve is bypassing fluid??


I don't think it's the pump because the three point works fine. And if it was the Cylinders the tilt would work right. It's is everything on the loader that's slow and no power


----------

